# nx 2000 brake upgrade on a 98 sentra



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Excuse me if this has been discussed before but i wanted to know where i can get the nx 2000 brake upgrade from ,also will i need that for both front and rear? Someone can just give me the link if its not too much to ask  .What parts i need to get etc,my car needs a brake job i went to just brakes and they quoted me $600 for the whole job.The mechanic said my rear drums where wearing out and my calipers need to be changed and all that bull... :hal:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes they charge an ass load at the dealer for a brake job. i was quoted $400 for just the fronts and i did the job my self for $74.

as for the nx 2000 upgrade do a search in the b14 section and here in suspension useing the key word "AD22VF" and you will find it all. i bought my set for $250 shipped. but expect to buy new pads, brake fluid, possibly stainless brake lines <came with my set  ) and a rotor resurface.

check 2 threads down :thumbup:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

As of this writing, there is a AD22VF thread two threads down from this one. So what if it says B13, EVERYONE knows that B13 & B14 are (almost) identical under the skin up front.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Man the brake upgrade costs to much ,i called the nissan dealership and this was thier quote for a b14 brake upgrade on the nx 2000 $487 without core and $380 for instal. When i heard that i was ummm .... ok,i guess i will wait not sound cheap but my budget is real tight, lil man gat bills  .Any advice..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i bought mine for $250 shipped including stainless front lines.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> i bought mine for $250 shipped including stainless front lines.


 Where did you get yours from??


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't you also need to get the kit that upgrades the rear brake drums into disc?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i got mine from sr20forum. you dont need to buy a "kit" nor do you need to buy them new from the dealer. you could,
A. buy them used from the junk yard
B. buy them from a part out
C. buy them from auto zone/advance
d. buy the $500+ kit from mossy.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

pete? said:


> i got mine from sr20forum. you dont need to buy a "kit" nor do you need to buy them new from the dealer. you could,
> A. buy them used from the junk yard
> B. buy them from a part out
> C. buy them from auto zone/advance
> d. buy the $500+ kit from mossy.


I brought mine from Rock Auto for $220 including core and shipping.
I posted all the part numbers I could find already, if you search you should find them.
Good Luck......


----------

